# Mountian Lion Map



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have spent 2 hours looking for this link that was posted a couple years ago and cannot find it. It is a map showing a collared mountain lion that travels from Tooele?? to Timp??? Anyone have the link???


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

